# How to make Alfredo from a basic white sauce?



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I have a easy white sauce recipe from the book "cheap eating" I use it as a base for cheese sauce-add velveta, cream of chicken soup-add chicken boullion, beef gravy- add beef boullion, you name it. But I still buy alfredo becuase we love alfredo sauce. But it is just a white sauce too so I should be able to make that too, right? But I don't know what gives it that flavor. What do I add to make it taste like alfredo sauce?


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

True alfredo is nothing but cream, butter, and Parmesan cheese.

Ingredients

* 1/4 cup butter
* 1 cup heavy cream
* 1 clove garlic, crushed
* 1 1/2 cups freshly grated Parmesan cheese
* 1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley

Directions

1. Melt butter in a medium saucepan over medium low heat. Add cream and simmer for 5 minutes, then add garlic and cheese and whisk quickly, heating through. Stir in parsley and serve.

Not exactly cheap or healthy unless you produce your own dairy. I imagine you could add the seasonings to a white sauce and have something passable.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't want to use cream, I can try adding the garlic, parsley and parmesan into my basic sauce and see how it turns out. 

How important is the "fresh grated"? I have never found any fresh parmesan around here, only the can of grated.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I am sure fresh grated is wonderful, but I just use the shakey cheese in the can & we are satisfied with it.

Either way, your homemade will be SOOO much better than the canned alfredo!


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

You can make a parmesan sauce, but it won't be a true alfredo. Make it like you would a cheese sauce for mac and cheese.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

rean said:


> You can make a parmesan sauce, but it won't be a true alfredo. Make it like you would a cheese sauce for mac and cheese.



Yep ,True Alfredo is just what was posted above...not sure why you have an issue with using cream...but as you mentioned it should make a serviceable variation.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

designer said:


> I don't want to use cream, I can try adding the garlic, parsley and parmesan into my basic sauce and see how it turns out.
> 
> How important is the "fresh grated"? I have never found any fresh parmesan around here, only the can of grated.


You can use milk for your Alfredo White Sauce plus garlic, fresh grated parmesan cheese and fresh parsley. 

Using fresh grated parmesan cheese will make it taste a lot better instead of the canned type.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

A recipe from an Italian friend who teaches cooking.

http://www.primafesta.com/recipes/sauces/alfredo.html

Don&#8217;t be fooled by cheap imitations and short cuts. To cut costs, restaurants may try to use cheaper cheeses, eggs, and even flour as a thickener. Any significant deviation will lower the quality and taste. The authentic Alfredo Sauce is only thickened by cheese. The impostors are thickened by starches.

Fettuccine is one of the more common types of pasta served with Alfredo Sauce, and is quite often topped with chicken or shrimp.

Ingredients

1 stick unsalted butter. (The grated cheese adds the salt)

1 pint heavy cream

1 cup grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese

Pinch of ground white pepper

Dash of nutmeg

Chopped fresh parsley to garnish

Directions

Heat the cream over low heat in a deep sautÃ© pan. Add the butter and stir until melted. Then gently stir in the cheese until the batter is completely dissolved. Start with stirring in only half of the cheese. Add small increments of the remaining cheese, a pinch of ground pepper and nutmeg to taste. 

Add freshly drained pasta or gnocchi to the sauce. Toss gently until the pasta is well coated. Garnish with chopped fresh parsley to add color to the dish. Sprinkle with additional grated cheese to taste. Serve immediately.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

I gently warm half & half in the microwave then add it to the melted butter. Pour over the fettucine then add the parmesan; mix. The starch from the pasta helps thicken it.

I doubt that the canned variety is any healthier. The flavor of the alfredo is from the cheese and the simplicity of the recipe. I figure it costs about $3. at the most to make from scratch.

Here are the amounts from an old Gourmet magazine: 16 oz. fettucine, 1 1/2 cups half & half, 6 tablespoons butter, 3/4 cup grated parmesan, 1/4 tsp. salt, 1/4 tsp. pepper


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

designer, 

Check the block/bulk cheese section at your grocery store for "fresh" parmesan cheese. I buy the Frigo brand (shaped like a triangle) and it is very inexpensive. But, as mentioned above, it will melt and taste sooooooooooooo much better than the dried out sprinkle cheese.

I just used cream when I make my alfredo sauce. I pour the cream into a large fry pan and reduce it until thickened. I then add the grated parmesan cheese and stir until melted. Put the cooked pasta in the pan and toss until coated.

I will have to try adding the garlic to my sauce, though. We sure do love garlic!!!


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Most of the canned, grated parmesan cheese on the market contains cellulose to stop clumping. That stuff tastes like cardboard to me. I either buy the triangles of solid cheese and grate or buy the stuff that is already grated with no cellulose. The fresh grated does taste better than the good canned stuff too.

If you buy the already grated cheese without cellulose and don't use it all right away it will clump. I just bump the plastic container on the counter or the glass container on the heel of my left hand to loosen up the amount I'll be using.

It's cheaper to buy the block parmesan and it tastes oh so good.

Canned Alfredo? YUK! It's full of stuff, nasty stuff. Your homemade Alfredo made with white sauce will taste much better than the canned stuff.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I tried it, my basic white sauce (dry milk, flour, butter, water) and after thickening I added some of the pre shredded Frigo(I found it with the cream cheese) and tsp minced garlic. My son liked it. It seemed to be missing something though. I had read that you don't add salt because the cheese is salty, but I think I will next time.


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

I always add salt, but not until after the cheese is in and I taste it. The cheese does add some saltiness, but not enough for my taste. I also add a bit of black or white pepper. (White, if I have it)


----------

